# Where are all the big fish?



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Have you guys noticed that there aren't too many big steelhead in the rivers yet? It seems like every fish I catch is 22-24 inches, with some skippers mixed in. I've caught one fish that approached 30 inches, and I've caught close to 90 steelhead so far this season. The numbers are great but it would be nice to catch a pig every now and then. Usually I catch bigger fish on average once the river thaws in the late winter, but typically my falls have produced bigger steelhead.


----------



## Big_Boy (Apr 6, 2007)

They are in the Rivers or maybe in the Lake


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I thought 24 inches was pretty big? how big you talking? whats the biggest ones you've guys caught around here?? like 20.97 pounds and 36 and a half inches I think I read is the record. that would be crazy..


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i haven't got near those numbers but i haven't been out that much... I truely believe that hardware produces bigger fish i am assuming you use floats with those numbers the average fish we have caught would be around 26...


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

i mostly fish west,where i notivced some smaller fish,but 2 weeks ago we were out farther east, and 90% of the fish were 27-30. we caught a ton. i never experiencd any day like that. maybe all the big fish like t country lol


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

the one I caught last spring had to be around 24-28 inches long. I never actually measured him but got me a measure net this year for that reason.


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

24" is about the most average fish you can get out of OH. I'm thrilled when I catch a 29-31" fish like this one I got today:








29" buck that went about 9 pounds. He was the largest of the day.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thats a nice looking fish crum! like when they got some color like that! nice rod too. is a center pin better than a regular fly rod? just curious. r they made just do drift?


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

I wouldn't say centerpinning is better than a fly rod, but it really depends on what you like. The two are like comparing apples to oranges. I used to be a full fly guy, but then started float fishing last year and got the pin setup this year. Pretty much a centerpin is only made to drift, so its really only practical on the rivers. The thing I like most about the centerpin is that YOU are the drag. You have to use your palm or fingers to slow the running fish. You can feel every little headshake, surge, etc. It really is a fun and challenging way to fish. I am by no means an expert, but it really didn't take long for me to be proficient with it and feel confident in my abilities. Casting the centerpin is the hardest part, but learning to cast one is a lot easier than learning to consistantly cast a fly rod. I still fly fish occasionally, but I love the thrill of the bobber going down and knowing its a steelhead.
I didn't mean to sound arrogant in my last post. a 24" steelhead is still a beautiful fish, but thats average. Its nice to have an "average" fish be 2 feet long, isn't it?!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> thats a nice looking fish crum! like when they got some color like that! nice rod too. is a center pin better than a regular fly rod? just curious. r they made just do drift?


centerpinning is all about numbers. theres no skill or thought to it. it has absolutely nothing to do with flyfishing. dont be deceived by the looks of the setup. 


my biggest this year is in the 28" range. havent seen many big fish at all.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

gotta love the elitist attitude of the typical fly fisherman.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

My sample size sure is not 90 fish this season! Actually I made it out for the 1st time this weekend. I managed to catch 6 fish. Of these, the largest went 25", and three others were under 20". This was on the Chagrin River from Todd Field upstream to Daniel's park.

The water looked beautiful on Saturday and Sunday morning, but the fish were not too active. There were about 8 guys fishing Sunday morning where I was fishing; the other 7 departed when no fish were being caught.

I was hoping to catch one nice female steelhead so that I could have some fresh eggs for next weekend when I'll be fishing with my buddy while we teach his son to fish for steelhead. Ironically, all six fish that I caught were males! I guess that minnows and jig/maggot will be on the menu for next weekend.


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

For my Son said:


> gotta love the elitist attitude of the typical fly fisherman.


who's gonna make the popcorn?


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I would guess "big fish" would be in the 30" 10lb. range?? That is what I would consider a big steelie. Really anything over 28" is solid.So far this season I have caught 29 steelhead. Only 3 of those went 27" or over. 2-27" 1-28" That is just about 1 in 10 fish or 10% that are in the 27"/7-8lb range. In my log I have caught 10 that are in between 23"-26" and 14 between 20"-22" Then also a 17" and 15". I have yet to break the 30" 10lb. mark. I have been going twice a week looking for that badboy!!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanx for the info on the centerpin crum. do you use flies with it or real bait?


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Been fishing mostly east this year. I would say about 1 in 8 fish have been 28" or longer. Biggest fish is just over 30", have caught 3 that size. Fish count this year is between 60 and 70. I too have noticed a few more big fish caught on hardware than on jigs or eggs, but the water is a little cold for good hardware fishin.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Patricio said:


> centerpinning is all about numbers. theres no skill or thought to it. it has absolutely nothing to do with flyfishing. dont be deceived by the looks of the setup.
> 
> 
> my biggest this year is in the 28" range. havent seen many big fish at all.


Yesterday a fly guy walked away from a prime hole he was fishing with a fly rod for 2 hours. My first centerpin drift and second drift caught 2 nice steelhead in his spot. The center pin gets the bait down into the strike zone faster and stays in the strike zone a lot longer. I catch steel using fly's along with bait using the pin. FYI: The pin has its own set of challenges verses the fly rod. BTW I know a couple of fly fisherman that know how to use one that would of caught those fish


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

amorican said:


> who's gonna make the popcorn?


My thoughts exactly! 
Some folks just can't resist.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Just an observation but aren't the fished stocked in our tribs Manistee strain from Michigan? and aren't they spring run fish? I have heard from many real good steelhead fisherman the best time to get alot of big fish is past the winter months like nov, dec.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Just an observation but aren't the fished stocked in our tribs Manistee strain from Michigan? and aren't they spring run fish? I have heard from many real good steelhead fisherman the best time to get alot of big fish is past the winter months like nov, dec.


Exactly what I thought. From what I understand, the strain of fish stocked by PA commonly runs in the fall, which is why the fishing is better farther east in the fall, we get alot of their stray fish???


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

about the centerpinning, as a die hard fly fisherman i can tell whomever dislikes centerpins that they are one of the most difficult rods to throw (2nd to spey) and they are probably the most effective way to fish for anything in moving water. as for the elitist attitude thing, it is not typical by any means, i may live to throw flies but i still fish live bait for cats and even bass, i along with most of the fly fisherman i know fish for everything i can throw at, and not just with a fly rod, please refrain from insulting a large group of anglers because you dont know otherwise (if it was all sarcasm i am sorry for the misunderstanding).
now back to the discusion, it seems like ohio fish generally top at 30in, any theories on why? also, i may be crazy in thinking this but would there be more big fish if it was not a so called put'n'take fishery as i have heard it called so many times? my theory on the big fish, maybe the 30in year class are in low numbers this year because they had lower than normal survival, be it from warm temps, little food, or being kept, maybe less fish stocked even, or some combination. or maybe they just did that trout thing and got phd's in how to refuse anything attached to a fisherman, i have seen those many times

popcorn time


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

man i have a lot to learn about catching these fish.

took 4 trips out to the grand and chagrin and only ended up with 1 23'' chrome.

maybe i should switch over to using sacs and use less spoons.

90 fish?!?!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

ajangsta04 said:


> man i have a lot to learn about catching these fish.
> 
> took 4 trips out to the grand and chagrin and only ended up with 1 23'' chrome.
> 
> ...


The more ways you can fish well, the better. Example:
If you use a spinning rod. learn to throw spoons and spinners along with drifting bait under a float such as eggs, jigs, minnows and even flies.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

IMO the bigger 3 year old fish that are in the 30 inch class tend to stay in the lake longer (therefore more big fish caught in spring), why, more room, more food and a variety of food, shad and smelt. I also think they are a little more lairy than the youner fish so naturally bigger fish are harder to catch. I also know the steelies in Ohio don't grow as large as the steelies you will find in say lake Ontario because of the diet of forage in Erie. In Ontario they eat monstly aliewives (sp?) which are very high in fat, which makes fish that live in Ontario grow much fast and bigger quicker, that is why the short life of the salmon can get upwards of 40 pounds in a few years.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Ajangsta04, I've put a lot of time in this fall to catch that many. Since the end of October it's been VERY good. Spoons are fun to use, but this is just my opinion. I think you will catch more fish drifting bait. I see guys chucking spoons all the time from early fall until late spring, and I rarely see them outfishing the bait guys.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree with you archman I think using bait you seem to do better than chucking spoons. Spoons are fun in bigger rivers and off walls but they have their down sides in the our area rivers. It is my opion but if a bunch of guys are chucking spoons in a small area of a river it will spook most of the fish where as if you are casting bait and a decent drennon you don't spook the fish as much and get more hookups. I observed this on saturday at one hole everyone was casting spoons and really big clunker bobbers and no one was really catching anything. Just up river from them bait people were catching fish.


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

Patricio said:


> centerpinning is all about numbers. theres no skill or thought to it. it has absolutely nothing to do with flyfishing. dont be deceived by the looks of the setup.
> 
> 
> my biggest this year is in the 28" range. havent seen many big fish at all.


Sounds like a comment from a person who never float fished. Try to do a Wallis cast and land a float right under a hanging tree. That takes skill and it took me almost a year to master the Wallis cast. There is a reason why centerpinning has taken off in the past few years.........it works. I know a lot of fly fishermen that have converted over.

I started centerpinning 7 years ago. I could count on one hand the people I would see on the rivers using them. IMO, the centerpin is vastly superior to a fly rod on the Ohio's rivers during the colder months. I can control the speed of the presentation by trotting the float. The slower the better I say to newbies. 

The reason why I don't use a fly rod is personally choice. I find them ineffective on Ohio's slower flowing rivers. But, I don't make fun of others using them or throw out ignorant comments


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

I'll drift bait and flies under my pin. Usually egg sacs work great, but if they stop producing, I'll switch to flies. If one of my methods stops working, I make a drastic change. If you are a fly guy and your sucker spawn quits working, dont just switch colors. Put on a bugger or clouser. I have had luck with prince nymphs and woolly buugers under my pin. Those are the only ones I've tried and they both work good. There are several guys who only drift flies. 
I have probably 70 or 80 fihs under my belt this year so far, and I've only got maybe 8 or 9 fish that have been over 28". I average about a 25" fish. If you are only catching a few small fish here and there, it is because you are doing something wrong. Not trying to be obvious or a smarta**, but the bigger fish can be thought of like big old whitetail bucks. They've seen it all, so you really got to be on your game to get them. I'm not even going to get into the fly fishing debate, its just not worth it. When a fly guy comlains about numbers, he really just sounds like a whiny little brat. you reap what you sow. noone said it would be easy to get a fish to bite a piece of yarn.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

There are definitely some valid points. I'm not sure about doing something wrong and catching small fish because of it. I have fished the same holes for 4 to 5 years now. Some years you get bigger fish, some years you don't get quite as many. This year just happens to be one of those years that a lot of big fish aren't caught, at least by me. I look around me and see many "average" fish also caught. I find it hard to believe that EVERYONE around me is doing something wrong, too. That's just my opinion. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining. I'm a numbers guy and would rather catch high numbers of average fish, compared to just a couple big fish each time out. I just find it interesting that I haven't caught that many large fish considering the success I've had.

I remember a couple years ago I took Txtransplant out. He hooked a nice 28 inch female. He was so pumped about it and sent in for a Fish Ohio pin. I didn't have the heart to tell him that a good percentage of fish caught that year were around that size.

My philosophy is that I see more and more anglers on the river every year. Even 4 years ago it was possible to have some relatively popular holes to yourself on the weekends. With more anglers, you also see more fish on stringers. I am not saying it's bad to keep fish, everyone can do what they want as long as it's within the legal limit. But it's not like throwing dink bluegills or crappie up on the bank in a farm pond to increase the overall size.


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

i meant if you have been out 5 times and have 2 20" fish to show for it, you are doing something wrong. Noone catches only big fish. You catch small ones when your presentation is right, too, but there are bigger fish thrown in the mix as well. Check this beast out:








This fish came from the same run as the one earlier in the post. Both were caught sunday.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Been going over my charts for the past few years and the average size is definately down this year. Not saying there aren't any bigger fish out there, but the average is down. And talking to some of my steelhead fishing buddies they're all saying the same thing. Lots of fish out there for sure though. Have noticed the same trend up in New York for the salmon, not as many of the big hogs we were getting just 4-5 years ago. Most of your derby winning salmon the last few years have been in the lower to mid 30 lb range, compared to a few years ago when they were in the mid to upper 30 lb range.
I'm a die-hard hardware guy, and I don't fish just for numbers myself. Just think it's more fun to actually feel the fish slam your lure. Nothing like it. If the rain would finally stop I would still be out trolling in the boat for them. In the rivers if I'm not using hardware I'm bottom-bouncing, were I have to feel the hit, than I'll float. But those are just preferences. Still amazes me after all these years when you land a nice 28 inch plus steelhead on a tiny little jig.
Triple-j


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

I would say it is more of an abundance of smaller/ average fish than a lack of big fish. The average steelhead in Ohio in the fall is maybe 22-26 inches. An average day for a good steelheader in this area is probably in the neighborhood of 12-20 steelhead per trip. With 400,000-500,000 fish being put in to Ohios tribs every year along with the 1.2 million that PA puts in per year the numbers of juvenile and 24 inch (2yrs in the lake) is going to be much higher than the large fish. 

Over the past week or so I have landed close to 100 fish (been fishing hard since I just went on winter break from college). I have been out 4 times, one of those outings includes going to Elk creek for most of a day. 3 fish went in the 10 pound range with the biggest being about 12 pounds and 31 inches.

A few thoughts about why spring fish are bigger; the obvious is the strain of fish. The little Manistee strain of fish is much less strung out and inbred. Ohio gets it's eggs and parr from Michigan, this makes Ohio's fish more pure and closer to the original version of wild fish. PA breads it's own steelhead from return spawners in troutrun and godfrey run, doing this keeps the number of generations constantly increasing making the PA strain almost domesticated. Another idea is, that the Manistee strain is naturally a spring run fish since genetically it is closer to a true steelhead, this being so, the fish have an extra few months to gorge themselves in the lake. PA's fish are closer related to a stream rainbow which is a fall fish.

To the guy knocking centerpins. A lot of my friends and myself enjoy fighting fish with one, using your hand for a drag is much more personal with the fish. If you learn to use one correctly, it is by far the most effect way to fish for lake run salmon and trout. However, most people in the area who use one would have the same success with a noodle rod other than the long drifts. If you think that they are easy, go try some of the casts from the videos on www.flyandfloatfishing.com the advanced ones are much much more technical than any role cast or double haul.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Crumdfargo said:


> 24" is about the most average fish you can get out of OH. I'm thrilled when I catch a 29-31" fish like this one I got today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


29 inches??? 9 lbs??? Ha! That's funny! That looks like an Okuma Aventa reel you got there, which has a 4.5" diameter, and your fish looks to be maybe a little longer than 5 of your reels. So by my math...4.5" x 5 = 22.5" plus we'll add another inch or two and we get just an "average" fish by your definition.  Oh and you weren't kidding about that "_beast_" pictured in your other post...that monster is probably pushing 15"!!! WOW!!!  

I mean no offense Crumdfargo...just bustin your chops. I always get a good laugh out of everyone's blown up "fish stories".


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

you callin me a liar? well, okay smartass, here ya go. Here is my rod with a tape next to it. the handle is 22" long for gods sake. Hows that foot taste? And yes, i was joking about the small fish, I dont really think its a beast. and by the way, obviously your scaling skills suck


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> An average day for a good steelheader in this area is probably in the neighborhood of 12-20 steelhead per trip.


I must be a bad steelheader then!


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

OK,gotta put my $.02 in here. Been fishing these tribs for a while now and the best "big fish years" come after a spring w/ high water where the fish come in ,do their thing and go back out w/o being hooked or harassed by tandem-rig orvis boys raking gravel.Three yrs ago was a good yr for big fish,best was 34 1/2",lotsa 10-11lbers. 
Manistees seemed to run bigger back when they first put them into erie in the early 90's. Best one back then was over 36" and got one very close in size same day.17lbs on the fresher of the two,smokin' fight,thought I'd never land it. Lotsa 12-14lb'ers back then. 
Hit a popular trib last week and got10 fish over 2 days that went between 31-34"...along w/ a ton of stupid Pa's and smaller fish.TC1


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Crumdfargo said:


> you callin me a liar? well, okay smartass, here ya go. Here is my rod with a tape next to it. the handle is 22" long for gods sake. Hows that foot taste? And yes, i was joking about the small fish, I dont really think its a beast. and by the way, obviously your scaling skills suck


Don't go gettin your panties all in a bunch! I was only questioning the size of the fish not your manhood...someone sure was defensive though  Perhaps my scaling skills do suck, since from glancing at that photo and knowing the diameter of your reel, I still think it looks like the fish is only equal to about 5 1/2 of your reels (must just be the picture angle). But I see now in this picture with the tape measure that your fish was actually as big as you said. My bad. I appologize for my underestimating of your catch. Very nice catch...seriously, nice big fish with beautiful color.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

archman said:


> I must be a bad steelheader then!


I was thinking the same thing Arch. I must suck at steelheading Maybe he is talking about going east and fishing the ditches when they are stacked up.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

i might have to try the drift baits and refrain from casting spoons.

so say i were to go up sometime in january...where would be my best bet on hooking more than 1 fish?

i have tried todd field and daniels park and not too much luck...


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

archman said:


> I must be a bad steelheader then!


Maybe sub par, but I wouldn't call anyone a bad steelheader. The fact is, that guys are catching huge numbers of fish, if they are doing the little things right. Ask Gobyonegnoby how many he has been averaging, I know of guys who catch a lot more steelhead than him and he is averaging at least 20 a trip (not trying to put you on the spotlight here Steve). The learning curve ends for some people, those he keep learning, keep increasing catch rates. It used to be that 5 to 8 fish was average, anymore people are calling that a slow day.


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

sorry for slyin off the handle, i was havin a bad day. I can see where its hard to tell how big it is. THat fish had a really nice long hooked jaw that for some reason didn't show in that pic. The angle is weird


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Crumdifargo that's a nice bfish you got their.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice fish, gotta love the color. I've been getting alot of males this year, nice fat ones too. Thats always a good sign when they're fat. You're right though wish we could have seen that hook-jaw alittle better.
Triple-J


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> Maybe sub par, but I wouldn't call anyone a bad steelheader. The fact is, that guys are catching huge numbers of fish, if they are doing the little things right. Ask Gobyonegnoby how many he has been averaging, I know of guys who catch a lot more steelhead than him and he is averaging at least 20 a trip (not trying to put you on the spotlight here Steve). The learning curve ends for some people, those he keep learning, keep increasing catch rates. It used to be that 5 to 8 fish was average, anymore people are calling that a slow day.


Stream stalker, I can pretty much guarantee that the best steelheaders who fish the Chagrin and Rocky (rivers that I primarily fish) aren't averaging 12-20 fish per outing, unless it's when they're on the redds. I am also a weekend steelheader now, and to average 8 fish or so on the weekends isn't bad. I have had some 20 fish days on the Chagrin, and I'm pretty pleased with that. I do know some guys that fish out east that do a lot better than me. Most of them have access to private property. I know some of the same fishermen that you are referring to and have been out with them many times. Most of the time we get 4 or 5, sometimes a skunk, which means to "average 12-20 fish" they must be catching 40 fish the next time out. You need to factor those 1 or 2 fish days too, not just the double digit days. 

OGF must be loaded with "sub par fishermen" because if you were to take a poll, not too many people would consider an average of 8 fish an outing "sub par".


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

archman said:


> Stream stalker, I can pretty much guarantee that the best steelheaders who fish the Chagrin and Rocky (rivers that I primarily fish) aren't averaging 12-20 fish per outing, unless it's when they're on the redds. I am also a weekend steelheader now, and to average 8 fish or so on the weekends isn't bad. I have had some 20 fish days on the Chagrin, and I'm pretty pleased with that. I do know some guys that fish out east that do a lot better than me. Most of them have access to private property. I know some of the same fishermen that you are referring to and have been out with them many times. Most of the time we get 4 or 5, sometimes a skunk, which means to "average 12-20 fish" they must be catching 40 fish the next time out. You need to factor those 1 or 2 fish days too, not just the double digit days.
> 
> OGF must be loaded with "sub par fishermen" because if you were to take a poll, not too many people would consider an average of 8 fish an outing "sub par".


Agreed Arch, I fish the Rock almost exclusively, mostly on weekends too, and dont think anyone can claim an average of 20 fish from that river. Yep, to average 8 fish for the weekend on the Rock is not a bad thing.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I've caught one in 2yrs so if my caculations are correct I average:
0.0013698630136983601369863 steelhead a day.
Not bad.
Janus


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Maybe 12-20 is a bit high, maybe 5-15 is a bit more realistic. Then again if you have a 30 fish day for every 2 fish day(which is pretty realistic for a lot of guys that I fish with), your average would still be in the margin that I mentioned. The rocky has so much pressure that the average is much lower on that stream, some of the guys that I know who constantly land in the 20s typically experience half of those numbers on the rocky. Most of the guys that I fish with who have this type of success are experienced steelheaders who use a centerpin rather well.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

stream_stalker said:


> Maybe 12-20 is a bit high, maybe 5-15 is a bit more realistic. Then again if you have a 30 fish day for every 2 fish day(which is pretty realistic for a lot of guys that I fish with), your average would still be in the margin that I mentioned. The rocky has so much pressure that the average is much lower on that stream, some of the guys that I know who constantly land in the 20s typically experience half of those numbers on the rocky. Most of the guys that I fish with who have this type of success are experienced steelheaders who use a centerpin rather well.[/QU
> 
> 
> Sweet! So basically the window for a good steelheader is now 5 - 20, that's getting big enough for me to sneek in...
> ...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

OGF is filled with anglers of all experience levels. I'm glad everyone is catching fish and having a great time. 

There are a few who could be regarded as sub-par posters though...


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

vkutsch said:


> stream_stalker said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe 12-20 is a bit high, maybe 5-15 is a bit more realistic. Then again if you have a 30 fish day for every 2 fish day(which is pretty realistic for a lot of guys that I fish with), your average would still be in the margin that I mentioned. The rocky has so much pressure that the average is much lower on that stream, some of the guys that I know who constantly land in the 20s typically experience half of those numbers on the rocky. Most of the guys that I fish with who have this type of success are experienced steelheaders who use a centerpin rather well.[/QU
> ...


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Timing is the key factor to numbers of fish. Anyone can have great days with lots of fish if you can hit the rivers when they become prime. Even better if the prime conditions fall during the week and you do not have to fight the crowds.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Timing is the key factor to numbers of fish. Anyone can have great days with lots of fish if you can hit the rivers when they become prime. Even better if the prime conditions fall during the week and you do not have to fight the crowds.


You are 100&#37; correct  

How long you fish would be another factor.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

So far this year we've done alrite with decent sized fish. Good numbers of 26"-30" fish and a few over 32". Heres the biggest to date of 35".


----------

